# Online Editorial Theorizes on Penske-Run Audi R15 TDI Team



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's some interesting theorization going on in a column just published by SportscarPros.com. It begins by giving a basic synopsis of the buyout happenings going on between the Volkswagen Group and Porsche and then uses that as a segway to expound upon rumors of a Penske-run Audi squad in sportscar racing.
The idea is an interesting one, but also one that seems like total conjecture at this point. No doubt Roger Penske is a savvy businessman and dominant race team manager and he also owns a few Audi dealerships, but that doesn't mean it would happen for sure.
Racing comes down to politics and money. On the political side, Joest seems to be the most dominant player. They've got a long and extremely successful history with both Audi and Porsche and experience specifically at Le Mans which is, after all, the first and foremost reason either Audi or Porsche would field an LMP1 racecar.
The article also touches on other rumors like a new Porsche LMP1 for 2010 or a new Audi LMP1 successor for the R15 by 2011 (seems a little soon). 
We've learned in the motorsport segment that rumors can run rampant and don't always hold water. The discussion going on in and spawned from this column is quite interesting but we doubt there is a whole lot of likelihood behind it unless either Penske or Audi of America chose to back such an endeavor. Additionally, Champion Racing would likely be in the bidding as well, which just complicates things further.
Read the entire piece and judge for yourself after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

